

Surgical anesthesia in young children linked to effects on IQ, brain structure - adamnemecek
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/06/150608083103.htm

======
drallison
General anesthesia seems to have congnitive effects on everyone. There are
some studies in the medical literature
([http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed))
they are hampered by a lack of baseline (that is pre-anestheia) data and the
fact that patients need to be high functioning before they recognize their
cognative abilities have been impaired.

